# Wie sehen Codes aus in FXML



## hansi-willi87 (27. Okt 2015)

Hi ich habe einige Fragen, wo ich absolut nicht weiterkomme, weil man Sachen von mir abverlangt, wo ich nicht wirklich kein Experte bin. Wir haben in BlueJ immer erst die Programme geschrieben, dann mit dem JavaFX GUI die Oberfläche gestaltet und letztendlich die Oberfläche z.B. Buttons,im  FXMLDocument.fxml den code dazu geschrieben.

Wir schreiben also die Codes jetzt in Netbeans im  FXMLDocument.fxml

1. Wie würde der Code für eine Methode aussehen? Bsp: getEinstufung()
2. Ein Code für eine Methode getInformation() in der Form(Haushalt""; Verbrauch""; kWh""; Personen""

Ich denke mal es geht geht hier um den Stromverbrauch in einem Haushalt. Den Quellcode habe ich leider nicht.

3. Wenn ich in der GUI ein Button zum Berechnen habe und das Button heißt HandleSchritt1. Wie codiere ich diesen Button in fxml? Ich denke es soll ein Haushalt mit Personen und Verbrauch ausgerechnet werden. Wie sieht aber der Code aus?

4. Wenn ich dann alle Textfelder eingetragen habe und einen Lösch Button habe, möchte ich dass alle Felder geleert werden mein Cursor wieder wieder auf dem Textfeld liegt und der Ausgabepanel nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Den Code brauche ich?!

5. Wie kann ich verhindern dass eine Klasse instanziiert wird?

6. Wie schreibe ich einen Code für einen Konstruktor, wo alle Attribute implementiert sind?

7. Wie sieht ein Konstruktor überhaupt aus?


Ich bitte dringend um eure Hilfe, da ich in zwei Tagen eine Klausur schreibe und ich mit meiner Projektarbeit beschäftigt bin und in 4 Wochen meine AP bevorsteht. Ich habe leider keine Zeit mich damit intensiv mit dem Thema zu befassen. Ich hoffe eine Kenner kann mir da weiterhelfen. Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe. Danke im voraus.

Ich habe ein Bild von der app hochgeladen, welches wir in der Schule gemacht haben, und dazu noch geschrieben was passsieren soll. als hinweis was ich eigentlich meine in den fragen


----------



## thecain (27. Okt 2015)

http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/javase-clienttechnologies.htm


----------

